# Belvedere Cemetery



## mandodude (Aug 31, 2008)

This was my yard haunt last year. My list of new projects is longer than I can accomplish which most of you can relate to. Some of you may recognize the coffin pop-up from a previous post.

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rrnWU1n8F4[/nomedia]


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Keep up the great work!!!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

cool tunes in that vid..
all looks spooky
good job


----------



## mandodude (Aug 31, 2008)

Nox Arcana - Transylvania - Castle Dracula


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

That house was made for haunting!


----------



## mandodude (Aug 31, 2008)

I know, ain't it great!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I enjoyed the video. Great coffin pop-up!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Great haunt!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Sweet! Liked the red light and violent action on the popup. 

And what a house to have as a backdrop!!! The majority of your Halloween decorating is already taken care of!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Looks great.


----------

